# LED Strip Lights



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well they are really more related to horticulture lighting.. Not really good for tanks...as is...


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm starting to love cheap LED T5s. On my 48" tank, there's easily enough space for another dual reflector where I can squeeze in another three T5s!


----------



## Ethan2213 (Feb 29, 2016)

Are those like strip led lights from Home Depot or what?


----------



## BigMek (Dec 6, 2016)

Those look like relatively low-power LEDs. I have my doubts about them being able to push enough PAR to substrate level to be useful. Not to mention your tank being a lovely shade of psychedelic purple!


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

BigMek said:


> Those look like relatively low-power LEDs. I have my doubts about them being able to push enough PAR to substrate level to be useful. Not to mention your tank being a lovely shade of psychedelic purple!


If you're talking about mine, yeah, they are low powered. The 48" ones run at 18w. Not sure about the 40". It's some unbranded generic.

I've actually reduced the exposure a little (-1.0) on the phone's camera app because it's so bright that it just washes out. 

And as said, there still space for another similar setup. Not sure how much similar components will cost at your end but without a housing and with the reflector just sitting on the tank's edges, I'm looking at enough change for a meal from USD30.

At the end of the day, it depends on what people are trying to grow. If it's some medium light carpets which will be looking more for nutrients and substrate quality over brute light output, then why bother with flooding the tank with unnecessarily bright lights?

Bump:


Ethan2213 said:


> Are those like strip led lights from Home Depot or what?


This is what I'm using. They're integrated units so you don't need to bother with separate housings, drivers or ballasts.


----------



## BigMek (Dec 6, 2016)

Progen, I was referring to the red and blue strip lights in the 1st post. Your all-in-one lights look like they do an amazing job actually, I really like them.


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

BigMek said:


> Progen, I was referring to the red and blue strip lights in the 1st post. Your all-in-one lights look like they do an amazing job actually, I really like them.


Ah, that clears things up because I didn't see anything overly purplish in mine.

As for those red / blue strips, I see them going really cheaply and was wondering whether they'd be any help to have on each reflector, assuming that I get another one to really brighten up the tank for 1 - 2 hours each day to simulate mid day.

That'd make :-

T4
T5
Red / blue strip
T5

T5
Red / blue strip
T5
Maybe another Red / blue strip if the plants need it


----------



## Ethan2213 (Feb 29, 2016)

Well looks like I'll just buy a heat sink and get some 3 watt leds and wire one up! I think that's probably the best idea I can do. I'm just worried cause the heat sink says 3 3wat leds but I want to run like 7


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

A 1" wide strip of aluminum bar will cool 7 3W LED's at 36".. Al depends on density and drive current..

1.813" Wide Extruded Aluminum Heatsink - HeatsinkUSA
This @.66/ft will be sufficient for any freshwater density..
or .32
2.079" - HeatsinkUSA


----------



## Ethan2213 (Feb 29, 2016)

So if I buy a 12 V 36 watt LED driver and hook it up to a dimmer I could hook up 7 leds to a 12" aluminum heat sink?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Possibly, but basic "rule of thumb" is 1 3w LED every 2.5" on center..at most










Way below that density.. Aluminum never goes above 110F..
Nothing but flat bar stock..


----------



## Ethan2213 (Feb 29, 2016)

So would this aluminum heat sink be able to hold seven without getting too hot? I'm just worried about the heat from the sink especially if I put it into a hood


----------

